

Selecting the Next Librarian of Congress - dang
https://medium.com/message/the-next-librarian-of-congress-e85d514fc800

======
vermontdevil
This job is actually important.

The LoC administers the Copyright Office which includes DMCA and the Copyright
Royalty Board.

Hopefully the next Librarian would be well versed with digital copyrights,
technology, etc.

~~~
jessamyn
The LoC also gets to decide which things get DMCA exemptions which could be
HUGE (and really a license to print money depending how they go). I'm
surprised more people aren't really pushing this new appointment to go in some
direction.

